# Cheaper alternative too "sculpt or coat"?



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to a cheaper and more available product that I can use on my projects. So far I have read durham's water putty is pretty good. Liquid Latex can probably do the job...but I am not sure....Any suggestions or ideas are welcomed. 
Thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

What exactly are the kind of projects you are looking to use it on?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I just finished a complete head using model magic. At Hobby Lobby they sell it in a tub. Use a 40% coupon and it's a pretty affordable way to sculpt a prop. I used a cheap skull ($2) from Kroger clearance as the base and modeled around it.


----------

